# Best solution for small application



## Driver_King (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm looking to add a proper subwoofer enclosure for my 2001 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab. It will be between the center console and the rear seat. The maximum dimensions can be 12" x 12" x 9". If I'm not mistaking, that would be .75 cu ft. What is the best option for a SPL enclosure this small? One ported 8", two sealed 6 1/2" drivers? Maybe two sealed Anarchy drivers or something?


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

ported 8" or a sealed 10". check out sundown's SA8 and DCsoundlabs new 8".


----------



## OrangeDub (Oct 21, 2010)

skittlesRgood said:


> ported 8" or a sealed 10". check out sundown's SA8 and DCsoundlabs new 8".


also just ordered the SA8 for small enclosure


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)

x3 on the sa 8, should work well in a .75 cf ported box


----------

